# Solo Arctic Launch 1/21/08



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Called a few folks, no takers, so I went to Dockside and picked up a "Novelty rod/reel" for ch*ts and grins. I guess it's made for ice fishing, don't know. All I know is that I spent $9.99 for it and was going to test it out with the hoards of schoolies at the CBBT. 









I geared up and paddled out in 23 degree weather, but it was pure glass out there. I started trolling the toy rod as soon as I got near the light line and BOOM!!! FISH ON!!









After landing the schoolie, I looked down off my starboard side and say at least seven or eight fish stacked on the surface. I dangle the TTF off the side and........










Ok that's two fish on the novelty rod/reel set up, Fish #3, well.....let just say the little rig didn't have much more life in it. Fish takes off with the jig, and the screws came loose.....or something like that...the whole thing exploded in my hands whilst trying to get the little bastage in....spool gone, line gone..jig gone.. I feel bad that I'm not a proficient angler 










Well...I had a back up stick and proceeded to get a few before I had a serious ice up on the yak..


























































































You gotta bring several pairs of gloves, as when one set gets wet, switch out to the next set. It's cold, and that ain't no joke. But, fish are out there and I don't care how cold it is, it's great to go fishing and not sit around the house like a turtle turd on a log. 

Good luck out there!!! 

Skunk


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Creative Fishing Advisor*

I see your living up to your title of Creative Fishing Advisor :beer:. You are raising the bar for most dumbest way to obtain pullage . Your MiniStik apparently couldn't handle the stacked sideeyes , so next time take Mickey wit ya.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That's pretty hard core, there, Skunk...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*



Railroader said:


> That's pretty hard core, there, Skunk...


Ditto on that.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I think hard core is an understatement! I love to fish, but I ain't that crazy!! Way too cold for my blood. Nice catches and post. :fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

WOW.Don't know what to say about that. Nice experiment, nice catching, glad you didn't fall in!:fishing:


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn, and here I was griping about waiting for my truck to warm up this morning. 

I will wait until at least March to wet the bottom of my yak.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Arctic*

My brain was frozen last night when I posted. "Arctic" is the correct spelling. Numb noggins can't spell.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

That was pretty funny. I was on an albacore tuna fishing trip one time and a guy brought his daughters zebco pink snoopy rod. Pretty funny seeing him sling out a big fat sardine and then going for two laps around the boat with a 30lb albacore on the other end. The Captain made him put it away but it was pretty funny the first time.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

hehe u think fishin one night of cold is bad ... i waded out at the ditch fishin for 2 days this passed weekend from 5am - 7pm each day ... rain sleet snow no bother just straight fishin:fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Bold my man, bold I say. Nice goin', glad you made it back with all your bits in order!!!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

skunkape=nuts

but i wanna go, i got a Pen Fishing rod i wanna try out


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Web Slinger tonight*

Here's what's on the menu tonight:


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Senses Tingling*

Skunk keep your eyes open for Venom, he may be in the form of a sideeye


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Saw a redfish tourney on tv a few years ago where each team was given a snoopy combo. Every fish caught on the snoopy combo counted for extra points somehow or another. Pretty funny to watch.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Not tryin to poo-poo on the parade but remember C & R is meant to be done in a sporting fashion. Those guys that break you off and take your junk while you use known BS equipment are out there trailing it around like bling. I'm sure I'll catch some grief for MHO but it's very similar to all the stuff the guy that caught the 2lb. class/50 lb. Rock heard, how many fish don't make it just to support your 'sport' ?? Give those guys a chance to live when 'released'......I'm just sayin


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

jay b said:


> Not tryin to poo-poo on the parade but remember C & R is meant to be done in a sporting fashion. Those guys that break you off and take your junk while you use known BS equipment are out there trailing it around like bling. I'm sure I'll catch some grief for MHO but it's very similar to all the stuff the guy that caught the 2lb. class/50 lb. Rock heard, how many fish don't make it just to support your 'sport' ?? Give those guys a chance to live when 'released'......I'm just sayin


It's not my sport to fish w/ funny rods. Just thought I would give it a try to see what happened. One fish has a TTF jig in it's mouth, among a plethora of others that were released, at least 100 in the last week.


----------

